# Erfahrungen mit Pinion-Antrieb + Kette im Fully



## puitl (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe "Pinions" 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Helius AC Pinion aufzubauen und habe dazu ein paar Fragen:

1. Die Bandbreite:
Ich bin mir noch unsicher ob ich das Gewicht in Kauf nehme wenn ich die Bandbreite nicht nutzen kann.
Zurzeit fahre ich ein 29-Zoll-Fully, als leichtester Gang steht mir vorne 22Z und hinten 36Z zur Verfügung!

Mit Welchen Ritzeln müsste ich das Pinion ausstatten damit ich einen ähnlich kurzen Gang erreichen kann (in keinem Fall länger!)?
Wie sieht es in dem Fall dann mit dem längsten Gang aus?
Möchte nämlich auch einen Laufradsatz mit Straßenreifen aufbauen für den Arbeitsweg.
Ist bei jener "kurzen Übersetzung" der längste Gang noch sinnvoll nutzbar oder würde dies trotzdem noch "lockeres mitkurbeln ab 60kmh" bedeuten?

2. Kette
Das die Kette je nach Benutzung gereinigt und geölt werden sollte ist klar.
Hält sie jedoch im Gegensatz zur herkömmlichen Kettenschaltung deutlich länger?
Oder gleich jedes Jahr eine 10 Euro KMC-Kette drauf?

Kommt das überspringen der Kette mit den akt. Kettenspannern (vl. auch von Carbocage) noch vor?

3. Zuverlässigkeit
Mittlerweile habe ich Kommentare von "Schalten unter Last gar nicht möglich, lautes knacken in den 2 Gängen & Kurbel rutscht eine halbe Umdrehung leer durch. Öl tritt aus..."
bis
"Schaltet einwandfrei, teilweise unter Last immer besser und in den 2 Gängen auch schon fast geräuschlos"
gelesen...

Gibt es noch Probleme bei aktuellen Getrieben bzw. gibt es noch "Montagsmodelle" die man erst wieder 2 mal einschicken muss bis man Ruhe hat?

So genug geschrieben....danke jedem von euch für Tipps/Aufklärung!

Danke!
Grüße Leo


----------



## Timmy35 (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem Pinion, außer ein paar kurzen Probefahrten. Aber zu der Übersetzung kann ich dir sagen, dass doch nichts dagegenspricht, auf den Straßenrädern ein kleineres Ritzel zu fahren, so dass die Übersetzung hier deutlich länger werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daimonion (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leo,

Frage 1. beatwortest Du Dir am besten selbst indem Du Dir auf www.ritzelrechner.de die Entfaltung für Deine aktuelle Schaltung ausrechnen läßt und dann zum Vergleich auf pinion.eu die Entfaltung mit dem Pinion-Getriebe ausrechnen läßt. Auf beiden Seiten kannst Du verschiedene Ritzel- und Laufradgrößen einstellen.

2.) Ich hab' mir sagen lassen der Kettenverschleiß bei pinion sei mit der Kettenschaltung vergleichbar, hab nach erst 1500 km da aber noch keine eigenen Erfahrungswerte.

Überspringende Ketten kenne ich nur von vollkommen verschlissenen Kettenschaltungen - bei pinion habe ich noch nie davon gehört, geschweige denn selbst erlebt.

3.) Bei den Gangwechseln 6-7 und 12-13 muß man in sowohl beim Hoch- als als Runterschalten die Last rausnehmen, ansonsten Hochschalten unter voller Last und Runterschalten unter Teillast.

Wenn man bei 6-7 oder 12-13 trotzdem unter Last schaltet kann es passieren, daß der eingelegte Gang erst nach einigen Kurbelumdrehungen einrastet, das ist dann mit einem metallischen Geräusch verbunden. Beim Runterschalten tritt man generell für ca. 10° ins Leere, beim Hochschalten ist dies nicht der Fall.

Ein leises Klackergeräusch vom Getriebe-internen Freilauf hat man in den Gängen 7 und 13, die restlichen 16 Gänge sind unhörbar (oder es stimmt was anderes nicht).

Die Sache mit dem austretenden Öl trat meines Wissens bei einer begrenzten Anzahl von Getrieben auf, da hat ein Zulieferer Mist gebaut. Ansonsten sind Qualitätsprobleme kein Thema.


Das Pinion-Getriebe will ich nicht mehr missen, gönne Du Dir für einen Eindruck am besten einen Tag Probefaht mit dem pinion-bestückten Helius direkt bei Nicolai!


----------



## Horstelix (1. August 2014)

Servus,

hab mit meinem Pinion-Bike noch keine 1.000 km runter, kann zum Kettenverschleiß also nix sagen. Die Kette ist mir bisher nicht abgesprungen oder übergesprungen, sogar auf den Rumpeltrails im Vinschgau.

Runterschalten unter Last geht nicht, da ist das Pinion-Getriebe noch störrischer als meine Rohloff. Man gewöhnt sich aber schnell daran, für einen kurzen Moment den Druck vom Pedal zu nehmen oder vorausschauend zu schalten ;-)

Bei meinem Getriebe gibts das Klackern in den Gängen 7 und 13 nicht. Stand mal irgendwo hier im Forum, dass das Teile im Getriebe geändert wurden.


----------



## goodoo (1. August 2014)

moin zusammen,

ich kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschliessen. das pinion getriebe ist ein sensationelles teil. ich habe keinerlei beanstandungen.

inzwischen mit ueber 4.000 km. kette ist noch die erste drauf - bisher kein verschleiss (rohloff lehre) messbar.
kette ueberspringen ist undenkbar ;-). kenne ich auch nur von voellig abgewirtschafteten kettenschaltungen.

ich habe eines der ersten getriebe, deshalb wohl auch noch das klackern bei gang 7 und 13.

was das schalten angeht: ich hab da keinerlei beanstandungen und kann jetzt am pc nicht mal genau sagen, wie ich schalte ;-). die schalterei ist aber mit den gefahrenen kilometern immer "softer" geworden. das macht heute richtig spass ;-)!

bisher ein oelwechsel. aber noch nie einen tropfen verloren ;-)!

ansonsten verweise ich auch auf den entfaltungsrechner von pinion.

ich habe zu beginn zwei mal das ritzel gewechselt, bis die entfaltung meines nicolai helius am pinion so lag, wie ich das fuer meinen fall brauche.

und ich fahr auch zwei laufradsaetze. einen mit muddy mary und einen mit big apple ;-)!

in diesem sinne... eine absolute empfehlung was das pinion angeht!

gruesse
goodoo


----------



## Spletti (3. August 2014)

ich schließ mich meinen vorrednern an!

@goodoo 

was für eine kette hast du genau?


----------



## Gala (3. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

fahr mein Pinion jetzt 4800 km ohne probleme.
Geschont hab ichs nicht. Finale,Saalbach,Leogang,etc.
Im Neuzustd. schaltet sich das Pinion noch hart,
jetzt läufts, schaltet sich s weich.
Kette u. Ritzel sind verschlissen,funktionieren aber noch.
Überspringen hatte ich am Anfang, als Kette noch zu lang war,
aber nur im extremen.
Kette auf richtige Länge bringen, Carbo Cage, stärkere Feder
haben das Problem gelöst.
Übersetzung fahre ich 24 Getriebe 26 HR. Bis 45km kannst noch treten.
Umrüsten werd ich jetzt auf 24-21 Hr.
Probleme kanns mit dem ungeschützten Gehäuse geben,
hab trotz doppelter 3M Folie nach Steinschlag schöne Delle im Gehäuse.
Werd mal bei Pinion anrufen,was zu tun ist.
Ansonsten Pinion rockt.

Gruss


----------



## puitl (4. August 2014)

Hallo!

Danke für die sehr hilfreichen Erfahrungen & Meinungen!
Hab nun schon einen etwas besseren Überblick 

Was das schalten und die Zuverlässigkeit angeht habe ich nun wirklich keine Zweifel mehr!

Was die Übersetzungsbandbreite betrifft werde ich mich mal mit dem Ritzelrechner beschäftigen!
@goodoo: Reifen-Technisch hab ich es ähnlich vor wie du! Glaub so eingesetzt wird man die Bandbreite recht gut nutzen können.
Wie rollen denn die Big Apple auf Asphalt und Schotter? Mit wie viel bar fährst du?

Das Gute ist das ich sowieso einen sehr kleinen Gang benötige da es in meinem Gebiet teilweise sehr steil bergauf geht!

Ein Helius-Pinion probieren wäre natürlich das beste, ich bin jedoch aus Österreich, aus dem Süden der Steiermark...glaub da hab ich keine Möglichkeit dazu 

Das Gewicht muss ich mir nochmal ansehen...glaub ein Helius AC mit Pinion, 160er Gabel, CCDB-Air, Tele-Stütze, usw. ...wird da die 15kg-Grenze locker knacken...

Danke!
grüße Leo


----------



## goodoo (8. August 2014)

Hallo Spletti, ich habe eine SRAM single speed Kette drauf. Den genauen Typ könnte ich bei Bedarf von der Kette ablesen.



Spletti schrieb:


> ich schließ mich meinen vorrednern an!
> 
> @goodoo
> 
> was für eine kette hast du genau?


----------



## goodoo (8. August 2014)

Hi Puitl,

Der Big Apple fährt sich auf Asphalt erstklassig. Dann mit ca 3 bar.

Die Gelände Bereifung fahre ich meist mit starken 1,5 bar. 

Falls du mal in die Bodensee Gegend kommst, dann darfst dich gerne mal auf mein Helius setzen ;-).

Steiermark ist cool ;-). Gamlitz kenne ich vom Urlaub ganz gut ;-).



puitl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> @goodoo: Reifen-Technisch hab ich es ähnlich vor wie du! Glaub so eingesetzt wird man die Bandbreite recht gut nutzen können.
> Wie rollen denn die Big Apple auf Asphalt und Schotter? Mit wie viel bar fährst du?
> ...


----------



## goodoo (8. August 2014)

Puitl, der Big Apple auf unbefestigten Wegen ist gut zu fahren, wenn es trocken ist. Dann aber auch eher mit 1,5 bar.

Unbefestigt und nass macht keinen Spass ;-).

Auf Asphalt kommt das Rennrad fahren sehr nah ;-). Und das tolle ist dann, dass es keine Geräusche gibt. Nix von der Schaltung und nix von den Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. August 2014)

ich bin mal so frei 



wowbagger schrieb:


> Servus!
> Mittlerweile sind 2 Jahre vergangen und ich wollte mal wieder meine Er_bike_ungen posten. Mein erster bericht ist zu finden unter:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-nicolai-pinion-galerie.593337/page-6#post-9799082
> Pinion:
> ...


----------

